# IS this Dog a gsd



## blindsniper (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey guys a breeder is offering me this GSD....but it got white toes...Suggestions needed


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's very cute and is a GSD. He may not be the most well bred dog, but that won't stop him from making a nice pet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It's a GSD. The white spotting gene, which can cause white on the chest and feet, and occasionally other areas, does exist in the breed and shows up from time to time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh also had white toes and a patch on his chest when he was that age-- the white toes went away but there's still a tiny bit of white on his chest. He's AKC registered


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD. adorable little guy too. The white toes may go away with age.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

He's cute! Get him.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

the white toes are cute!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Very cute German Shepherd pup. I agree the white should go away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is an awful lot of white on the toes. I have seen white toes on younger puppies, but usually not quite that much. Up to about three weeks Babs had white on a toe, and you could not tell at all by ten weeks. But I have not seen a lot of white toes going on, so others maybe see more white on the feet? There is something else in the way she stands. Is the pup offered with papers? Just curious.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww, he is a cutie!! Looks like he is wearing footies!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup... or at least half/mostly a GSD. Looks like a baby Crystal


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I think he is adorable, even if he has a mix. I can babysit if you like?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a couple sable babies that had a little bit on white on a couple toes. The white did seem to blend in a bit more and not be able to see it by the time they were 8 wks old. I was told Fero brought some white toes into the working line a bit. One did also have a little white on the chest. That does seem a bit extreme with the amount of white I would see in a puppy of that age though. I do not believe that white will go away. The puppy does seem to be of purebred breeding, although not the highest quality breeding. Would make a wonderful pet for you, and if AKC registered, you can enjoy all the benefits AKC has to offer. Get involved in obedience, rally or agility. It is very fun for all involved. (AKC will allow you to also enter a dog that looks to be purebred but doesnt have reg. papers from a breeder.)


----------

